
How long should my resume be? - Timothee
http://blog.alinelerner.com/should-experienced-software-engineers-resumes-be-one-page-or-spread-over-multiple-pages-given-that-it-gets-harder-to-keep-things-short/
======
junto
As short as possible as to not to bore the reader, and as long as possible as
to include the relevant information.

